# what is the difference in "inbred " and "line bred" ?



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

I was just interested in how the two are different . I know that anything that is inbred will have some sort health problems . Does line bred or inline breeding cause any ? How is a dog inline bred? is it father x daughter or cousin x cousin ? just curious because i hear them both brought up quite alot . thanks Jason


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Tec Inbred is only a full brotherXsister breeding. It is the only pairing that has no outside genes.

However fatherXdaughter, motherXson , and half sibling breedings are considered by some as inbreeding. 

Lines breeding is breeding back to a dog in its bloodline.


Inbreeding and Line Breeding can cause issues in health if bred improperly by people that don't know what they are doing.

Breeding these ways will strengthen your good quality's as well as your bad ones.

Any breeding that makes your gene pool to small is when health issues begin.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

they call iot line breeding when it works and you get super dogs and they call it in breeding when you get retarded deformed dogs.


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

thats what i was thinking , how can you breed a dog back into a line , that to me is like a child and his great grandmother mating ....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You breed it back to a grandparent. Usually within the first few grand generations.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Any breeding that makes your gene pool to small is when health issues begin.





BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> they call it in breeding when you get retarded deformed dogs.


:rofl:

Thus the need for a good shot of chlorine in the gene pool.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a good article about it: Inbreeding and Linebreeding

And here's a little piece of it:

"*Breeders of purebred livestock have introduced a term, linebreeding, to cover the milder forms of inbreeding. Exactly what the difference is between linebreeding and inbreeding tends to be defined differently for each species and often for each breed within the species. On this definition, inbreeding at its most restrictive applies to what would be considered unquestioned incest in human beings - parent to offspring or a mating between full siblings. Uncle-niece, aunt-nephew, half sibling matings, and first cousin matings are called inbreeding by some people and linebreeding by others.*"


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

As a rule, line breeding is breeding cousins, half siblings, and grandparents to grandchildren. Most dogmen consider father to daughter, and son to mother linebreeding also. A true inbreeding to a dogman, is full brother to full sister. Registries like UKC/AKC consider father to daughter, and mother to son, inbreeding. The most intense inbreeding is full brother to full sister. 
I personally do not see the point of breeding full brother to full sister, unless breeding for the []. Many people do those intense inbreedings for convenience, rahter than to preserve a line. A show dog working dog, or pet, IMO, does not warrant a brother sister breeding, unless they are the last pair left of a particular line. You will lose structure, and working ability, if you don't know what your doing, or if not willing to cull. You usually end up with a perfect litter(rare), or the whole litter is garbage. Now expereienced dogmen doing it, that is a different story.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> As a rule, line breeding is breeding cousins, half siblings, and grandparents to grandchildren. Most dogmen consider father to daughter, and son to mother linebreeding also. A true inbreeding to a dogman, is full brother to full sister. Registries like UKC/AKC consider father to daughter, and mother to son, inbreeding. The most intense inbreeding is full brother to full sister.
> I personally do not see the point of breeding full brother to full sister, unless breeding for the []. Many people do those intense inbreedings for convenience, rahter than to preserve a line. A show dog working dog, or pet, IMO, does not warrant a brother sister breeding, unless they are the last pair left of a particular line. You will lose structure, and working ability, if you don't know what your doing, or if not willing to cull. You usually end up with a perfect litter(rare), or the whole litter is garbage. Now expereienced dogmen doing it, that is a different story.


yeah buddy, good post


----------



## oslak (Sep 21, 2010)

What are the common health issues or concerns that a breeder will encounter when he inbreed or line breeds a dog ?


----------



## oslak (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't know if my question is still related to the topic , but how do you define out-crossing


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

oslak said:


> I don't know if my question is still related to the topic , but how do you define out-crossing


 The breeding of unrelated animals. Only considered outcrossing if both are inbred or linebred and from separate lines.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

oslak said:


> What are the common health issues or concerns that a breeder will encounter when he inbreed or line breeds a dog ?




Although the doubling up and intensifying of characteristics by this method of breeding insures results that are more probable than possible and, if continued long enough, are a certainty, it works the same for one trait as another, both good and bad. It affects all characteristics of the animals involved. That is why, unless a breeder knows a good individual of his breed when he sees one, or possesses the right stock to start with, inbreeding can bring disaster. On the other hand, when the opposite is true, the most strikingly successful results can be obtained. Examples of success are many, but so can one name many failures amongst those who have dropped out of the "game" and whose "strains" vanished or are disappearing. Inbreeding brings both good genes and bad genes to light so it is important for those who do inbreed to hold onto their stock and keep notes on every litter. I don't think the SAME dog should appear more than 4 times in the first 5 generations. That is usually a good number without having to worry about inbreeding depression. I think if the same dog appears 5 times or more then that line of dogs could be headed for trouble. I am saying this based on American Bully peds. So many novices inbreeding and stacking 8x this or 12x that in the peds and the results are seriously deformed puppies at the most extreme degree, but I also think it has affected some dogs metabolically and reproductively.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Inbreeding is a good way to preserve the traits you want in your line. Of course, some people overdo this and wind up inbreeding just to inbreed if that makes sense and they lose what they were originally trying to keep.
A good breeder will inbreed, but know when an outcross is needed. Nothing wrong with Inbreeding, you just gotta be extra careful with reccesive genes and all of that. You would have to think about things that wouldn't even matter if you were breeding to a completely unrelated dog. It's still worth the effort though, many good dogs are inbred. Don't believe the crap you see on Bleeding Heart Animal Rescue sites.


----------

